# Is there an oem fog lite kit for '08 Altima???



## rwba (May 13, 2010)

I've read a few articles on here, and even called the dealership. The dealer, for some reason doesn't offer fog lamp kit for the 2008 Altima. I've seen a few kits on Ebay, but none have instuctions or they involve a "button" to turn lamps on/off, not the kit with the replacement controls for the steering column. Will the OEM 2009 replacement kit for the altima work for the 2008???


----------



## realmac (Jun 1, 2008)

Many 2008 models are not prewired for foglights which is part of the problem. In that case you would need to link a custom switch / wiring harness to the battery.


----------



## rwba (May 13, 2010)

*Ok, Bought Fog kit off of Ebay, but have wiring questions.*

I bought a Fog lamp kit off ebay for my 2008 Altima. It came with both fog lights, the wiring to each fog light, a 'push-button' on/off switch. But it came with no instructions. I do not have the steering stalk for the fogs but I don't think that is required for this kit.









http://images.channeladvisor.com/Sell/SSProfiles/33000297/Images/4/FL-CN-NA07.jpg


----------

